

Titan Distributed Graph Database 0.5.0 - okram
http://s3.thinkaurelius.com/docs/titan/0.5.0/

======
blutoot
This might a stupid question but is this competing with Neo4j or Giraph? I
didn't see a mention of comparison with either in the docs. I believe graph
data storage and graph processing are two different things - is TItan doing
both?

~~~
mooneater
Might find this interestign: [http://euranova.eu/upl_docs/publications/an-
empirical-compar...](http://euranova.eu/upl_docs/publications/an-empirical-
comparison-of-graph-databases.pdf)

~~~
okram
That is an old version of Titan. Please see 0.4.1+ and Titan's caching model:
[http://thinkaurelius.com/2013/11/24/boutique-graph-data-
with...](http://thinkaurelius.com/2013/11/24/boutique-graph-data-with-titan/)

------
okram
For those interested in Titan 1.0 roadmap and the evolution of the Titan
OLTP/OLAP story. Titan will be implementing TinkerPop3 API
[http://www.tinkerpop.com/docs/current/](http://www.tinkerpop.com/docs/current/)
... Currently, Titan 0.5.0 leverages the Faunus Gremlin compiler
([http://faunus.thinkaurelius.com](http://faunus.thinkaurelius.com)), but with
TinkerPop3, TinkerPop3 provides an OLAP compiler for Gremlin that will make
things easier for Titan as well as other graph computing engines implementing
the stack
[http://www.tinkerpop.com/docs/current/#traversalvertexprogra...](http://www.tinkerpop.com/docs/current/#traversalvertexprogram)

~~~
emehrkay
We are getting a bunch of exceptions because of the Gremlin complier, I hope
that TinkerPop complier performs better.

~~~
okram
?. Perhaps you might want to ask questions on the public mailing list.
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/aureliusgraphs](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/aureliusgraphs)

------
grizzles
Does this one work? I spent a bit of time playing with Titan earlier this year
before passing and moving on.

IMHO the project made a critical design error by trying to be backend
agnostic. From a technical perspective, that gives the worst of all worlds for
everyone involved.

~~~
mbroecheler
Yes, it works :-) Support for multiple storage backends gives Titan a lot of
deployment flexibility and allows it to inherit some great features like multi
DC support. Software component reuse is pretty standard these days. What lead
you to the conclusion that it is the worst of all worlds?

~~~
grizzles
I think you've documented some of the issues on the Titan Limitations page.
For us, we couldn't get Titan to work properly, which we documented in the
Issue Tracker. That lead me to the conclusion that Titan was just too complex
because from my perspective it's obvious that you guys are spreading
yourselves too thin with the 7 different backends.

Why do you need both a BerkeleyDB and PersistIt backend? At the absolute most
you should have 2 or 3. Single Machine, AP Cluster, ACID Cluster.

7 backends means 7 different database products, with the same API facade. Duh
right? Well the problem is that constrains your API to a least common
denominator feature set, limiting access to the unique attributes and
capabilites of the underlying backend. Not to mention completely abstracting
away memory/disk issues. This is a really big issue with your approach. You
have some sunken costs here but I think eventually you will see the value in
tightening up your focus.

------
ddorian43
[http://s3.thinkaurelius.com/docs/titan/0.5.0/changelog.html](http://s3.thinkaurelius.com/docs/titan/0.5.0/changelog.html)

------
sixwing
Some nice changes in this release. Having built-in TTL on edges and vertices
would have simplified several different system's I've worked on.

------
vosper
I would love to hear about peoples experiences working with Titan (or other
graph dbs, for that matter) - I've been following the project with interest
for some time now.

If you don't want to comment on HN I'd really appreciate an email to craig dot
glennie gmail

~~~
emehrkay
We are using titan at my job and we will be releasing an open source library
for interacting with the graph in PHP via Gremlin call Mogwai (there seems to
be a few libs with the same name and purpose, so we _might_ change it).

We like it so far, but are having some issues with the server crashing. I'll
update to this release and see if it fixes our issues.

------
espeed
Here's Matthias' talk on Titan at StrangeLoop 2013...

Graph Computing at Scale [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-
graphs](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-graphs)

------
mooneater
Some benchmarks against other graphdbs (but it was with Titan 0.3):
[http://euranova.eu/upl_docs/publications/an-empirical-
compar...](http://euranova.eu/upl_docs/publications/an-empirical-comparison-
of-graph-databases.pdf)

~~~
bobbriody
If you're looking for more up-to-date information about Titan's capabilities
then check out these posts.

Titan underwent major changes to optimize in-memory operations. Here is some
up-to-date info on that: [http://thinkaurelius.com/2013/11/24/boutique-graph-
data-with...](http://thinkaurelius.com/2013/11/24/boutique-graph-data-with-
titan/)

IIRC, the euranova benchmark doesn't discuss scalability. This post does:
[http://thinkaurelius.com/2013/05/13/educating-the-planet-
wit...](http://thinkaurelius.com/2013/05/13/educating-the-planet-with-
pearson/)

------
lobster_johnson
How does Titan compare to OrientDB?

